# Apps No Longer Compatible With Fire



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I snagged Enhanced Email when it was the free app of the day, decided I'd stick with the default email client, & deleted it from my device. Lately I've been annoyed by the default email, so I went to reinstall Enhanced, & it had disappeared from my cloud. It's now listed as incompatible with the Fire: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0052TS8OY/ref=mas_ya?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance. What the heck 

Has anyone noticed this happening with any other apps? I can't be too upset since I got it for for free, but it's a $10 app & had I shelled out a dime for it, I'd be upset! I don't know when this happened, so I wonder if it's related to the software upgrade & is just temporary. Bizarre...


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't noticed any apps not working.  I got this same app and just tried it and it is running just fine.  I wonder why they no longer consider it compatible?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not the first time that has happened either.  It's very weird.  Have you checked with Amazon?

Is there a way to back up Amazon's apps off one's Kindles to save so they can be sideload if desired?

Betsy


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

The same thing happened to me with the Olive Tree BibleReader app.  I had it on my Fire since the first day, then all of a sudden the icon was pixelated so I thought I'd try deleting and reinstalling it to see if it would revert back to normal.  What I didn't realize at the time was that by now the Amazon store had listed it as not compatible with Kindle Fire.  

So now I couldn't get the app back....it was no longer listed on my device as being in my Cloud.  When I checked my Amazon account the app was still listed in my digital content but there's no option to restore it to your device.

I wasn't too worried either since it was the free version.  I figured maybe it had been pulled because of some type of problem, and would be available again shortly.  Sure enough, after a few days it magically appeared again as compatible with Kindle Fire and I was able to reinstall it from the cloud.  The app icon is still pixelated though, but I've since upgraded to the paid (ESV) version and that icon looks fine.  Plus you can access your Olive Tree account and make additional purchases from within the app (can't with the free version).

But I'm with you...if I'd paid for an app and then couldn't get it back after deleting it, I'd be upset too!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I have also been using the enhanced email app on my fire and it is continuing to work just fine. I really like it.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sage said:


> So now I couldn't get the app back....it was no longer listed on my device as being in my Cloud. When I checked my Amazon account the app was still listed in my digital content but there's no option to restore it to your device.


Ah, that's my favorite part. I saw it in Manage My Kindle > My Apps (confirmation that I wasn't crazy), but you're right-- you can't send it from there. So it's just sitting there, taunting me, saying "you used to own me..."

I won't call Amazon now since it's technically incompatible though some of you say it works fine. But if it reappears as compatible, but doesn't restore in my Cloud, I may call then. Here's one downside to the auto-installing updates!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just tried to use the enhanced email.  It does still seem to work. . .but the icon is pixilated on the carousel and faded on my favorites shelf.  . . .not nearly as nice as it was. . . .weird. . . .I think there was recently an 'update' to the app. . . .if anyone gets a notification about it, it might be better NOT to download it for now.  One hopes they'll fix it and mark it compatible again. . . . .bummer. . . .and there's no reason I can see why it shouldn't be allowed. . .it's just email, after all. . . . .hmmm.

Might be worth a flurry of owls about it to Amazon. . . . .maybe even a howler.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

To the OP: where on the app's page does it tell you it's not compatible with the Fire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you click the link and look to the right it has a green check mark or a red x to indicate whether it's compatible with the devices you have listed with Amazon.  For me, it indicates it is good with the Droid or Xoom, but not my Fire.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope that something like this doesn't become a persistent problem.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It happened the first week the Fire was out - GO Launcher EX was listed as being compatible with the Fire and I picked it up there, but within 2 days, I think, it started showing as not being compatible.  Still working on my Fire, though.  

You might find a similar app for email in the Getjar store (I don't see that specific app there, but there are other email apps), or by googling enhanced email apk.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Meemo said:


> It happened the first week the Fire was out - GO Launcher EX was listed as being compatible with the Fire and I picked it up there, but within 2 days, I think, it started showing as not being compatible. Still working on my Fire, though.
> 
> You might find a similar app for email in the Getjar store (I don't see that specific app there, but there are other email apps), or by googling enhanced email apk.


Didn't even think of that-- the same thing happened to me with Go Launcher, but last time they left it in my Cloud, just wouldn't let me install it. With Enhanced Email, they pulled it from my Cloud. I thought Launcher might have been more of a "use ours please" sort of move, but I don't see why a different email app should be an issue. As Hadou said, I hope this isn't a trend...


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm really thankful that we have Fire Talk on this forum.  I'm wondering if a Section for just Fire Apps would be a good idea.  I've had some Questions/issues with a few apps and since there are so many, a separate section might make it easier for discussion....just sayin'...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Our philosophy here is fewer subforums rather than more...We get more mix of discussion that way.  But we're constantly reassessing.    The questions so far have been more about apps than any single topic, so I'm not sure a whole lot would be gained right now by splitting apps out.  

At any rate, go ahead and ask your question(s)!

Betsy


----------



## Twnkltz (Oct 15, 2011)

I read and article on the internet that Amazon is secretly upgrading the os which cleans out any non Amazon apps


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Twnkltz said:


> I read and article on the internet that Amazon is secretly upgrading the os which cleans out any non Amazon apps


If they're gonna do that, I hope they do it before the end of January because that would tempt me to return my Fire - I'd definitely have to think long & hard about it. I like it better than my Nook Color, but not THAT much better.

At any rate, the upgrade this week didn't clear out my non-Amazon apps. And they did put the option right there in settings to allow apps from "unknown sources" - I'm thinking they'd have a real hard time walking that one back because because of the big stink that would raise. And since B&N apparently allows the same thing on the Tablet, it would be an even worse CS move on Amazon's part, and on the whole, they aren't known for missteps like that.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

If anyone else was missing this, it should be available again. It reappeared in my cloud tonight & set up.with no.issues. Paws off my apps now please 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## kabloink (Sep 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is there a way to back up Amazon's apps off one's Kindles to save so they can be sideload if desired?


Gemini App Manager has an option to backup installed apps to a folder you select on the device. I am sure there are other apps that can do it too. Then you can move them off to your computer if you wish.


----------

